# copper headgasket sealant..



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

which is the best copper headgasket sealant??
hylomar..or gwg P/5?
or is there a sealant type i am missing?

thanks


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

jbanach77 said:


> *which is the best copper headgasket sealant??
> hylomar..or gwg P/5?
> or is there a sealant type i am missing?
> 
> thanks *


Hylomar.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2002)

When we put my built motor together we just got some Nissan sealant, you can get it from any dealer. It worked great.


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

thanks guys. i thought it was hylomar but wanted to get more insight from everyone else. a shop told me yamahbond is stronger and more versatile than hylomar, but i don't know how true it was.

thanks


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi
I found some data about using silver paint as sealant for copper HGs


----------



## BLOWN-VP (May 19, 2006)

THREEBOND.


----------

